# 4x4 light on/off X3 E83



## mathis30264 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello every body, i have a problem with my X3 E83.
After 2 weeks without use, today in start my car, and 4x4 light turn on and off, and on, off...
I have notice when i accelerate, the 4x4 light turn ON, if not accelerate 4x4 light turn OFF
During driving at 40mph, put selector to Netral, 4x4 light turn off, and if accelerate light turn ON.
No other light, already change oil, and gear in diff actuator motor, battery 5 month.

Is anybody already have same problem?

Thanks a lot


----------

